# white spots on eyes



## mom67 (Aug 28, 2012)

My adopted poodle has got a white spot on the pupils of each eye. I just noticed this. 
She did not have this when we adopted her 3 months ago. Her vision seems fine. What could it be?


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Hi there! I am sorry your poodle has something going on with her eyes that's distressing you. Sounds like a veterinary check up is in order. I do not know enough to offer anything meaningful here, and I don't want to panic you either. The only uneducated thought that comes to mind is possibly small cataracts, but I could be SO, SO, SO wrong, and likely am, I shouldn't even offer an opinion. Other than I go by the rule of thumb, "If something has changed, then something HAS CHANGED," and I would consult your vet. Good luck, I hope all turns out well.:clover:


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

I agree with Chagall's Mom -- a quick trip to the vet is in order!


----------

